# hourly rates



## rs services (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys I need some input on some hourly rates and salt per ton .
Loader
Skidseer
One ton dump with plow and spreader
Snow blower
I justwant to make sure I dont get this one wrong biggest quote for me yet


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

What you are looking for is performance rates. How much snow will a SS with a 8' pusher move? Pick up with a 8' straight vs. 8' V plow? 

After you know that you can put together an hourly rate that works for you.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Depending on your area of the country, what type of property you are bidding on you can expect people to be charging between $75 and $600 per ton of salt, loader (pretty specific) between $50 and $500 per hour, *skidseer* between $50 and $300 per hour, and 1 ton with plow and salter between $40 and $275 oer hour. hope this helps!


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

We all had to start somewhere.

Loader average should be about $150/hour
Skidsteer average $90/hour
Truck with plow $70/hour

These will vary per region but is a starting place.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

And salt per ton.....sorry price changes so much in different regions that I wouldn't dare to guess what you're region might be.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brad3403;807835 said:


> We all had to start somewhere.
> 
> Loader average should be about $150/hour
> Skidsteer average $90/hour
> ...


I realize that, but it doesn't matter one whit what you're charging, he's not in your area.

In Joisey, a loader goes for $300 an hour.

Erie, PA trucks are $25 an hour.

Here in GR, truck rates are from $50 to $150 an hour. Go to Holland, and they're $30 an hour.

Are those prices Canadian?

I'm not getting out of bed for $70 an hour with a truck. That's ridiculous, but there's a whole bunch of idiots around me that do.

Skidsteer is too high as well for my area. Never get that for a loader either.

Pricing is too regional for anyone to give out even starting points.

A better suggestion would be to determine what the OP's overhead, labor and profit requirements are and then he can determine his hourly rates.


----------



## rs services (Sep 1, 2009)

are you guys noticing a drop in rates because the economy is in the tank and people need the work

are normal rates
loader $110
skidsteer $65
Truck $70
But I think they are going to really drop this year based on what the bids all summer were like what do you think


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;807841 said:


> A better suggestion would be to determine what the OP's overhead, labor and profit requirements are and then he can determine his hourly rates.


You forgot about his personal lifestyle. If he drives a Benz, his costs go up which must be passed on to the customer.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

rs services;807734 said:


> Hey guys I need ......


When you start with I *NEED*, it puts us on edge. This is a free site. You did not pay for the info available. If you took a little time to read a few posts from this week, you would quickly see that search is a great place to start.

A little common courtesy goes a long way.

"Hey guys, I was wondering if you might be able to help me out. I did some searching and found....."

Much better way to open your thread.


----------



## rs services (Sep 1, 2009)

I will remember that


----------



## standenc (Oct 11, 2008)

That easy it depends upon region some places it snows 10 times a year some 50 it al depends


----------

